# Daten aus einer Datei von einem VServer auslesen



## Wood14Mine (30. Dez 2016)

Hallo!
Ich möchte in einem Java Project in einem Label in einer GUI bestimmte Daten wie Updates etc. auslesen. Hierbei würde mich interessieren, welche Möglichkeiten mir alle zur Verfügung stehen.

Dies würde mir sehr weiterhelfen!


----------



## JuKu (2. Jan 2017)

Worauf willst du hinaus?
Einen Labeltext kannst du bei Swing mit label.getText() o.ä. erhalten.
Um welche GUI Library handelt es sich denn, z.B. AWT, Swing oder JavaFX?


----------

